# Amazon suspends Delta 46-460?



## Jimbo57 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello Gentlemen,
After going back and forth I finally decided to pull the trigger on the Delta 46-460. That same day, Amazon decided so suspend shipments!  The boilerplate reads:

"This item is currently unavailable because customers have told us there may be something wrong with our inventory of the item, the way we are shipping it, or the way it's described here. (Thanks for the tip!)

We're working to fix the problem as quickly as possible." 

Does anyone know the real reason for this?  I've read lots of good reviews on this model (mostly here) and a few regarding broken switches and trouble getting parts.  I really like the features of the Delta for my first "real" lathe, but the suspension is giving me pause.  I'm hoping it's just a packaging or description problem.

BTW, this is my first post after lurking for a year or two.  I've yet to come up with a question that hasn't been asked and answered many times before.  Thanks to all who post such excellent advice and tips.

Jim


----------



## reiddog1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Jim,
  I ordered one from Amazon the first week of December.  Received it with no issues what-so-ever.  Btw, it's bada$$.  No idea why they're not shipping them now.

Dave


----------



## low_48 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd speculate that they are having too many broken switches because of shipping damage, and no replacement parts available. That switch is the outermost point in the styrofoam packing, and is easy to take a hit. The now famous lack of Delta customer service has probably resulted in lots of returned machines to Amazon.  I wonder if Amazon gets as bad of service as the general public?


----------



## Chasper (Jan 15, 2013)

Since the first of the year I have received two of them, both had the plastic case around the variable speed assembly broken, both returned.  I'm still waiting for the third one to arrive.  It could be that my returns are the reason they are not shipping.

At probably $40+ for each one way shipping they already have $150-$200 invested in shipping and return pick up for me, and I have a prime account, I didn't pay shipping.  

My guess is that multiple costly returns on the same item triggers a "suspend and investigate" message to someone in the warehouse.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 15, 2013)

Chasper said:


> Since the first of the year I have received two of them, both had the plastic case around the variable speed assembly broken, both returned.  I'm still waiting for the third one to arrive.  It could be that my returns are the reason they are not shipping.




TROUBLE MAKER AGAIN, eh Gerry???


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Jim:
The did this last year, and the year before, too. Check again tomorrow, they'll likely be shipping again. Last year it had to do with the ending date for the mail in rebate.

And, by the way, this lathe IS bad to the bone.


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey Jim,

Welcome to the IAP.  I'm glad you quit lurking and came out from the shadows.

I can't tell you why Amazon is not shipping, but I can tell you I have had a 46-460 for about 2 years and I love it!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 15, 2013)

As far as "bad customer service", I broke the plastic shroud on my 46-460 in the process of setting up the lathe. I called Delta on a Monday. On Wednesday, two days later, I had the new part in hand AT NO CHARGE.

Personally, I think there customer service is excellent!


----------



## beck3906 (Jan 15, 2013)

I thought I read that Delta had filed bankruptcy which would cause supply chain problems.  If so, are new machines going to be available much longer?  

Just after the announcement, I saw retailers offering specials to move their on-hand stock.  It made me curious about wanting to buy a Delta product after that.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 15, 2013)

The Delta website says it was purchased by Black & Decker in 2005

Delta® Power Equipment Corporation - DELTA History

Don't think they COULD go bankrupt unless B&D first "separated" them.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 15, 2013)

Further information:    




*Related Content*

                                                                                                                                                        Related Terms


 Saw Blades & Abrasives
 Specialty Blades
 Circular Saw Blades















                                        5530 Airport Road
Anderson, SC 29626
Phone864) 231-5888, (800) 223-7278


             A wholly-owned subsidiary of Chang Type Industrial Co. Ltd., a  Taiwan-based manufacturing company (Taiwan Stock Exchange symbol:  1541.tw), Delta Power Equipment Corporation is based in Anderson, South  Carolina. This new location will continue the Made in USA tradition of  designing, manufacturing and marketing the world class UNISAW®, radial  arm saws and BIESEMEYER® accessories.



Beyond this, they renovated a building in Jan 2011 to the tune of $3million, the local newspaper says nothing about them in 2012---maybe the newspaper no longer exists??  

Several phone numbers if you really want their lathe, there is bound to be more info available.

(I have a Delta and agree, it is a GREAT lathe----but just a hair better than a Jet vs---so???)


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Rick:
What actually happened was Stanley Black and Decker who owned the Delta Brand sold Delta, Porter Cable and Biesemeyer to Chang Type Industrial (TOTY) in Tiwian.

TOTY makes or owns the brands of most of the "industrial" tools made. In the case of the Delta, Porter Cable and Biesemeyer is that now Delta Unisaw and Biesemeyer are now made up the road in South Carolina. Before, these products were made in Tennessee.

All other Delta and Porter Cable tools will comtinue to be made with the same parts, supplied by the same suppliers that were used when Stanley owned the brands. The fear (which never happened) was that TOTY would try to move Delta onto the Chang Type Industrial production lines which makes Grizzly, etc.

In fact, just this year, Delta just opened a new massive Delta mfg plant in Anderson, SC, about 95 miles from here.


----------



## low_48 (Jan 15, 2013)

PenMan1 said:


> Rick:
> What actually happened was Stanley Black and Decker who owned the Delta Brand sold Delta, Porter Cable and Biesemeyer to Chang Type Industrial (TOTY) in Tiwian.
> 
> TOTY makes or owns the brands of most of the "industrial" tools made. In the case of the Delta, Porter Cable and Biesemeyer is that now Delta Unisaw and Biesemeyer are now made up the road in South Carolina. Before, these products were made in Tennessee.
> ...



Do you know if it is a manufacturing plant, or assembly plant? Sourcing castings here in the USA? Just curious. I've found that you might get answers, or get some help on their Facebook page. It took 11 months for me to get a rebate check on the 46-460 I bought in Dec 2011. Maybe just a coincidence that after commenting twice on the Facebook page, the check showed up in two weeks. The comments were of course deleted each day, but I got the results I wanted!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Rich:
Unisaw, Delta arm saw and Biesemeyer products have always been fully manufactured in the U.S.A. Under the ownership of Stanley Black and Decker these products were made in Tennessee.

When Chang Industrial bought Delta, Porter Cable and Biesemeyer from Stanley, the phased out the antiquated Tennessee plant and built a new state-of-the-art manufacturing facility in Anderson, S.C. Again, the only 3 product categories made in the USA are Unisaw, Radial arm and Biesemeyer products.

Porter Cable products and all other Delta Products have been made in Tiwian for years. It is my understanding from a "higher up" at Delta is that Chang made NO CHANGES in where the PC and Delta mfg plants, suppliers, etc. In fact, he specified that the ONLY changes made to 46-460 were to change the on-off switch in Dec 2011. According to my source, this switch change was "in production" before Stanley sold.

The industry fear was that Chang would move the Delta and Porter lines to Chang production, which makes MANY products sold under numerous brand names. This hasn't happened (yet?).

As far as rebates, customer service, warrant registration, I was informed that doing these things from the Delta website greatly increases speed and efficieny of processing. In my case, I got my rebate in 10 days. 

I guess we ARE turning into a computer drive. Society.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## pensbydesign (Jan 16, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> The Delta website says it was purchased by Black & Decker in 2005
> 
> Delta® Power Equipment Corporation - DELTA History
> 
> Don't think they COULD go bankrupt unless B&D first "separated" them.



black and decker sold delta to a Taiwanese company two years ago, they  have many problems,mostly manufacturing. as soon as there inventory is sold out on tools they will be discontinued and replace with small bench top units only. their new tools have to fit in one box and be under forty pounds. parts for old tool will be a problem. if they cant make the tool because of a lack of tooling there not going to make parts. the lathe is on the list to go away and replaced with a cheaper model  i have said in post before be careful with the delta brand its going to be a problem


----------



## MarkD (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't know what the Amazon price ws but TylerTool has them on sale for $699 which includes a free stand.
Delta 46-460ST 12-1-2-in Variable-Speed Midi Lathe with FREE Stand


----------



## edicehouse (Jan 16, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> Chasper said:
> 
> 
> > Since the first of the year I have received two of them, both had the plastic case around the variable speed assembly broken, both returned. I'm still waiting for the third one to arrive. It could be that my returns are the reason they are not shipping.
> ...


 
Oh next week exotics will have lathe's on their site.  LOL


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 16, 2013)

I talked to a local dealer in Columbus the other day about a Delta dust collector and he said that they stopped ordering from Delta for the time being because they were bought again and are moving their warehouse to a new location.  Totally not sure if he was right or not but sure seems something is up.


----------



## joefrog (Jan 17, 2013)

I bought mine from the local Woodcraft. They couldn't match Amazon's price, but they did knock $50 off for me.  I bought mine before the free stand deal, but hey, I'm working, right?


----------



## Chasper (Jan 17, 2013)

1.  Ordered Delta 46-460 from Amazon, arrived damaged
2.  Returned
3.  Replacement arrived damaged again
4.  Returned again
5.  Amazon cancelled order issued refund
6.  Ordered replacement from another source, about the same price, also free shipping and no sales tax, PLUS included a free stand.

Not the first time I've been accused of falling into poo and coming out smelling like roses.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jan 17, 2013)

MarkD said:


> I don't know what the Amazon price ws but TylerTool has them on sale for $699 which includes a free stand.
> Delta 46-460ST 12-1-2-in Variable-Speed Midi Lathe with FREE Stand



You mean HAD.



> Availability: Out of Stock


----------



## HalloweenWeed (Oct 10, 2013)

Well I just read this while researching the following Auction notice:

"THURSDAY, NOVEMBER 21st  @ 10:00 A.M. EST
Plant Closed - Machinery & Equipment Surplus to Ongoing Operations of
A MAJOR MACHINE TOOL BUILDER
5530 Airport Road - Anderson, SC 29696
Onsite & Online Auction" - Asset Sales, Inc. Asset Sales, Inc.

This is a Delta Power Tools, Inc. plant, presumably a big one judging by the items listed. It was listed in some of the hits of my Google of the Co. as the home base of... Also contained in some of these hits was the new "state of the art" manufacturing facility was built in 2011! So either this was their old facility, or Delta is doing a dive in the U.S. I wish I could be optimistic enough to say I think the previous, but unfortunately I have just seen too many U.S. Mfg. "go under" and have to figure the latter is true. What's more, I would think they would simply move most of their Mfg. equip't to the new building, esp. when it is in the same county. Perhaps Delta equip't will still be Mfg'd, but most likely in Taiwan. I have to say I think the subject of this thread was a precursor to this auction, and registered to post this follow-up for you all. Sorry to hear that yet another U.S. machine tool builder bites the dust (despite being owned by Chang Type Industrial Co., Ltd.). You can find more info about Delta Power Tools, Inc. on it's wiki:

Delta Machinery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

FYI.


----------



## suefox51 (Oct 11, 2013)

Just checked Amazon - item is available!


----------

